# KEY WEST and Reflections at Ocean Key House



## daytripper (Jun 10, 2010)

I have seen this resort online and it looks great.  I have not been able to find any weeks for sale or rent anywhere. Is it that good, or am I not seeing something?  If this one isn't a possibility, than what resort would be equally nice in Old Town?


----------



## bdh (Jun 10, 2010)

daytripper said:


> I have seen this resort online and it looks great.  I have not been able to find any weeks for sale or rent anywhere. Is it that good, or am I not seeing something?  If this one isn't a possibility, than what resort would be equally nice in Old Town?



Reflections has only a few TS units and I've never heard anyone get one. Reflections is the 4 to 6 TS units that did not get bought back/converted to hotel rooms when Ocean Key became a hotel years ago - most people that stay at OK don't know that there are any TS units. The Ocean Key property is very nice (keep in mind everything in KW is small, so there is not much property at any KW location) and has a great location - only knock against it is that the cruise ships block the ocean view when they dock.

The other Old Town TS properties are Hyatt Sunset Harbor, The Banyan and Galleon - all of them have units for sale and you can typically find rental units. All of them have great Old Town locations - but each one has its pros and cons. Galleon has the most number of units (I'm guessing a 100 - hopefully a Galleon pro will jump in with the actual number), nice pool area and units have a nice view, but a lot of people say the units are dated & worn. Banyan has only a handful of units (maybe 15), the setting in amongst the Banyan trees is nice, but the since the property is converted homes, there are no 2 units alike. Sunset Harbor has nice units (about 40 total) and nice pool with a harbor view, but the units are on the pricey side.


----------



## dixie (Jun 26, 2010)

We have been owners at the Galleon for 15 or so years. We went on a trade and fell in love with it. We think the units are very nice. They are redoing the master baths in the next few months. The other bath has recently been redone in the last year or so. It has a wonderful location! You will occasionally get a trade, but not often. I think they have the 1 in 4 rule still.


----------



## JeffW (Jun 27, 2010)

The Banyan actually has 39 units, a mix of studio, 1, and 2br units.  It's a great resort for providing a Key West bed & breakfast feel, while still providing the kitchen and bedroom facilities a timeshare has.  I have an exchange for it in October.

Unless it's gone downhill, I didn't think the units at Galleon looked worn (last there, about 3-4 years ago).  The common bad press I've heard about it is those expecting to come to a timeshare resort but staying in a hotel unit have been disappointed.  I've stayed in 2br units twice, and thought they were fine.

Sunset Harbor is probably the top resort down there, based on it's infrequent appearance on II.

Jeff


----------



## theo (Jun 27, 2010)

*You betcha...*



JeffW said:


> Sunset Harbor is probably the top resort down there, based on it's infrequent appearance on II.



I don't think there is any "probably" about that. I'd assume that the lack of availability in "exchange" inventory is likely due to owners using or renting out their high value weeks there. Just depositing such weeks for "exchange" would seem to make little or no financial sense for a place where the purchase prices (even resale) and the annual maintenance fees are both pretty steep. It would take quite an exchange for me to ever even consider depositing my week if I had the good fortune to own there....


----------



## JeffW (Jun 27, 2010)

I saw HSH at least once, back in June 2003 I saw a HSH 2br unit show up on a Thurs morning for occupancy starting Sunday.  Immediately confirmed it, and was able to get I think ~$215 airfare from PHL to Ft Lauderdale, then drive down to Key West from there.  Definitely one of my best exchanges.

Jeff


----------



## dixie (Jun 27, 2010)

Were you able to see the ocean from the unit you stayed in at SSH? I was wondering if that is the timeshare we looked at and you were not able to see the gulf. We love the Galleon. Fabulous view of the ocean, pool and marina. The units are very large and well appointed and well kept. The location is Primo!  Quiet but close to the action!


----------



## JeffW (Jun 28, 2010)

I think we were.  Our unit was parallel to the ocean, though with HSH you need to look across the pool, then the brick path outside the resort, before you get to the water.   For ocean views, I think the Galleon might have better views.

Jeff


----------



## rapmarks (Jun 28, 2010)

we had a two bedroom at the Galleon and had absolutely no view of the ocean.  I'd say the two next to me had no view either.  the unit was fine, don't think it deserves the knocks.  the location was wonderful.  we had the best time there.


----------

